# Veranderen window manager in Gnome

## knopper

Hoi allemaal,

Ik weet het, het is een erg domme vraag, maar hoe werkt dit. Ik kan in Gnome zelf geen optie vinden. Ik zou graag enlightenment willen gebruiken (heb ik al ge-emerged).

Alvast bedankt!

----------

## water

Al gezocht op het C!T forum? Er was eerder dit jaar een keer een draadje over.

----------

## knopper

Nee, nog niet gedaan. Zal eens zoeken...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spufi

verander je /etc/rc.conf

Ga helemaal naar onderen en verander daar je "XSESSION=" (zal nu dus iets zijn ala "XSESSION=Gnome".

Ik heb het ooit zelf effe gedraaid, 'k denk dat het toen "XSESSION=enlightenment.014" ofzo.

----------

## water

Het schijnt dat er een mogelijkheid is om in Gnome te wisselen van windowmanager. Dat bedoelt de vraagsteller.

----------

## Rroet

start gnomecc en verander het daar onder de windowmanager tab

----------

